# Microsoft Exams (MCAS)



## maxmem (May 14, 2009)

*Hello there,
I've got the master degree of the MCAS certifications and I offering all the exams or even any other Microsoft certified exams that I may have.
If anyone can share mail me maxmemet @ gmail . com
Regards,*


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

what the hell is a master degree of the MCAS certifications.

Peddle your crap somewhere else... thanks


----------



## maxmem (May 14, 2009)

LOL ... You don't know doesn't mean I am wrong !!
Haven't you heard about the 3 classifications of the MCAS : specialist degree, Expert degree and Master degree !! I think you didn't even try to know
Haven't you heard about Microsoft Certified Trainer !!
go and read about them before writing a post.
Rgds,


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

well, when i google "Master degree" and "MCAS" only things i find are your stupid posts trying to sell crap.

And i see you have been banned for trying to sell brandumps.

Good job.

As for Microsoft Certified Trainer, wow big deal .... those who can't, do teach.


----------



## maxmem (May 14, 2009)

blah blah blah ...Is that what you do ! google about my "master degree" posts and still don't know what does it mean huh !
This crap that you don't even know what do they worth means Microsoft Exams for the others who are looking for. so if you don't want any crap ( that you'd had enough i think ), I don't give a damn about you but this topic for those who do care about Microsoft Exams
Rgds,


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone please ban this guy, he is just trying to sell brain dumps, thanks


----------



## maxmem (May 14, 2009)

Ooooh Yes please cuz "bilbus" the 780 posts' member doesn't want me here, he doesn't even know how to talk politely.
It doesn't matter which forum I belong to, Mr. "network administrator huh".
to the bone


----------

